# Top three new firmware features or improvements since you bought your Tesla



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

It's been an unusually long time since we got much in the way of substance in a firmware update. So I thought this would be a good time to reminisce about some of the best features and improvements that came in previous updates.

What are your top three?


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

These are the ones that occur to me off the top of my head (I bought in October 2018):

1. Hill hold: where I live, this was a game-changer.

2. At some point, walk-away lock became much more reliable. I don't know what they changed, exactly, but it used to sometimes leave the car unlocked and it never does that anymore.

3. Side repeaters added to backup camera.

I have a feeling my list will change, once I see some of yours!


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

TeslaCam/Sentry mode
Spotify
Moving Nav directions to the left


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Dashcam/sentry mode
Being able to view dashcam/sentry clips in the car
PIN to drive


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

1. Hold drive mode. One pedal driving is awesome.
2. AP 2+ being able to steer on roads with tighter turns without falling off the road or diving for every exit on the freeway.
3. Supercharging speed improvements (preconditioning and higher peak power).

Honorable mention: DashCam. I always have video to refer back to if I noticed something interesting happening.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Top prize: Camp Mode (still needs improvements - screen scene should darken/shut off for example).

Honorable mention: Voice Command enhancements including the ability to tune radio stations hands free (which has been, unfortunately, broken since the middle of last year).


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Immersive usb infotainment with interactive playlists and album art
advanced summon, my personal valet
traffic cone visualization, the new computer is amazing
Honorable mention, the various cold weather upgrades and enhancements. it's so amazing the read me file has been encrypted


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

It drives a lot better
My back seat heaters work
Wipers work


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

The only two that have made a daily significant difference for me are hold with one pedal driving and the improved voice commands.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

1) camera functionality - dashcam, sentry mode
2) auto parking (yes I use it, and successfully)
3) "home awareness" - option to not lock/secure at home, auto fold mirrors, auto homelink


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

One pedal driving (x3)


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Madmolecule said:


> Immersive usb infotainment with interactive playlists and album art


This happened? While album art used to work, it's been broken since November of 2020. And there isn't any playlist support that I'm aware of, and certainly not any interactive ones.


----------



## BobDole (Mar 7, 2021)

I got the car in Feb '21

So basically 

Minor Bug Fixes and Cold Weather Improvements
Minor Bug Fixes and Cold Weather Improvements
Minor Bug Fixes


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

sduck said:


> This happened? While album art used to work, it's been broken since November of 2020. And there isn't any playlist support that I'm aware of, and certainly not any interactive ones.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

A lot of things just sail right over my head...


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I guess I can't remember correctly: Was lane change with blinker in the original suite? I guess it must have been, because someone would've mentioned it. While NOA certainly has it's shortcomings; it's ability to take me from this interstate to the next interstate in cities with which I am unfamiliar is huge. Finally, my new understanding that someone whose intentions are as altruistic as Elon's, can mislead me as wildly as he has, reinforces my belief that, at some level, everyone, EVERYONE, is self-serving. But I'm not! 

Finally, @DocScott nice new topic. We need something diversionary to discuss.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> guess I can't remember correctly: Was lane change with blinker in the original suite? I guess it must have been, because someone would've mentioned it.


Actually, I don't think it was. Great point!


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

FRC said:


> I guess I can't remember correctly: Was lane change with blinker in the original suite? I guess it must have been, because someone would've mentioned it. While NOA certainly has it's shortcomings; it's ability to take me from this interstate to the next interstate in cities with which I am unfamiliar is huge.


Navigate on Autopilot was not introduced until late October of 2018.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

i recieved my car in Dec 2018 (Canada) but automated lane change was not in that suite. It came later, I remember the excitement when I first tried it out. Nowhere near to the excitement I now get with the cold weather improvements these past few updates.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

FRC said:


> I guess I can't remember correctly: Was lane change with blinker in the original suite?


I'm almost positive auto lane change with blinker was part of Autopilot from the start for me (Oct 2018, USA). I definitely see it in the March 2018 Model S manual (didn't find the old Model 3 manual).

What came along later was NOA, where the car could suggest a lane change (Mad Max setting, etc) and you had to confirm it with either blinker or right stalk. Then later they added a no-confirmation option. I find the original auto lane change feature far more useful than the NOA additions.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

I want to say that my three favorites are:

Power increases 
Efficiency improvements
Faster supercharging via preconditioning
but I think in reality here's my top three for everyday driving:

Wiper improvements
Smoother Autopilot
One-pedal driving (Hold mode)


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

it might be a Canuck thing, or my memory


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

Long Ranger said:


> I'm almost positive auto lane change with blinker was part of Autopilot from the start for me (Oct 2018, USA). I definitely see it in the March 2018 Model S manual (didn't find the old Model 3 manual).
> 
> What came along later was NOA, where the car could suggest a lane change (Mad Max setting, etc) and you had to confirm it with either blinker or right stalk. Then later they added a no-confirmation option. I find the original auto lane change feature far more useful than the NOA additions.


Dangit! I want to change my top three. I REALLY appreciate NoA helping me to avoid missing my exits (since I run nav with no voice prompts). Confirmation is always on because I don't trust its judgement.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

is there a definitive list of when things came down the firmware pipe? because I remember the auto exit arriving after my December 2018 delivery.

early 2019 was a flurry of advancement in the updates.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

lance.bailey said:


> is there a definitive list of when things came down the firmware pipe? because I remember the auto exit arriving after my December 2018 delivery.
> 
> early 2019 was a flurry of advancement in the updates.


I know there are logs of firmware release notes, but those are a bit hard to read quickly/easily.

doing some Google sleuthing, I found releases for the original Model S. I found a timeline for Model 3 (starts in 2019.


----------



## Alighieri256 (Oct 14, 2017)

FRC said:


> Was lane change with blinker in the original suite? I guess it must have been, because someone would've mentioned it.


The Model 3 LR RWD I rented on Turo in January of 2018 had lane change with blinker. I'm pretty sure that was part of EAP as early as the first 3's.

My top three would be:
1. NoA
2. Sentry Mode
3. When Autopilot stopped randomly taking exits any time the car is in the right lane.


----------

